# Dragonlance Collector's Guide



## Echohawk (Oct 14, 2010)

The Dragonlance Collector's Guide has moved to the ENWorld wiki.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, these posts really are very good.  We should archive them somewhere here so folks can find them easily!


----------



## possum (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, awesome job on this one.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Wow, these posts really are very good.  We should archive them somewhere here so folks can find them easily!




Thanks. I'm happy for them to be archived -- preferably somewhere where I can still edit them though. Looking at my notes, I think there will probably end up being a total of twenty guides in the series, so I'm about halfway done now. Maybe when they are all finished I'll think about putting them up on the web somewhere.


----------



## Thanael (Oct 15, 2010)

Did you already do Ravenloft or Al'Qadim?


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanael said:


> Did you already do Ravenloft or Al'Qadim?




Yes 

Other Collector's Guides:
4th Edition
Al-Qadim
Birthright
Dark Sun
Eberron
Oriental Adventures
Planescape
Ravenloft
Spelljammer


----------



## Baumi (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, that was awesome! 

Dragonlance brought me into D&D ... I have read the Chronicles and Tales books before I got my first RPG and I even bought the first Edition World of Krynn before I bought the AD&d (2nd Edition) Core Books! 8D

Since then I'm a big Dragonlance Collector and have all Core-Novels (from Margret Weiss and Tracy Hickman) and all Gaming Supplements (inlcuding Saga) except the non-Classic Adventures. 

The only thing I really miss is the Taladas Box, since I didn't have the money at the time (still going to school) and my FLGS didn't get any new boxes after the first batch was sold out.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> Thanks. I'm happy for them to be archived -- preferably somewhere where I can still edit them though. Looking at my notes, I think there will probably end up being a total of twenty guides in the series, so I'm about halfway done now. Maybe when they are all finished I'll think about putting them up on the web somewhere.




They're all now in a featured article on the front page!  I'll also keep that "index of Echohawk's collectors guides" updated if you do more, and add it to the article index.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for the nod to the Nexus, Echohawk.  Nice job!

I really think you should have all these guides on a site somewhere.  It could be a major RPG hub.  Kudos to EN World on having them listed as featured articles.

If you would like, I'd be more than happy to host your Dragonlance guide on the Nexus.  PM me if you want to talk more about that.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## kenwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

just a recommendation here, it would be very helpful for people if you also listed the contents on each product. like the box sets, say what is in it so that when people go and buy it from e-bay or some other place they can make sure that they are getting the complete product.  that would be very helpful to a lot of people i think.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Morrus said:


> They're all now in a featured article on the front page!  I'll also keep that "index of Echohawk's collectors guides" updated if you do more, and add it to the article index.



Yay! That's very cool. Thanks for the coverage .

I am definitely planning to do more of the guides. In case you hadn't already noticed, I have some, um... obsessive compulsive tendencies, and having an incomplete set of guides will bother me a lot .

Almost as much as having an incomplete D&D collection bother me


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Dragonhelm said:


> Thanks so much for the nod to the Nexus, Echohawk.  Nice job!




The Nexus rocks! It is my #1 go-to site for anything Dragonlance related.



> I really think you should have all these guides on a site somewhere.  It could be a major RPG hub.  Kudos to EN World on having them listed as featured articles.




I think I'll make a plan to give the Guides a permanent home once I've finished them all. But that'll take a while still (he says, looking at his preliminary notes for Greyhawk and the Forgotten Realms nervously).



> If you would like, I'd be more than happy to host your Dragonlance guide on the Nexus.  PM me if you want to talk more about that.




I'd be flattered to have the Dragonlance guide hosted on the Nexus. It might get some additions and edits made while I work on the other guides though; I tend to stumble across missing items from settings I've already completed while I work on new ones. Maybe the current version could go up on the Nexus for now, and then once I've finished all of the guides, it could be updated to match whatever the final version looks like?


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

kenwolf said:


> just a recommendation here, it would be very helpful for people if you also listed the contents on each product. like the box sets, say what is in it so that when people go and buy it from e-bay or some other place they can make sure that they are getting the complete product.  that would be very helpful to a lot of people i think.



That damp popping noise you just heard? That was the sound of my head exploding 

I might eventually come back and add that level of detail to the Guides, but no promises. In the meantime though, I can highly recommend Adrian Newman's excellent TSR archive as a resource for that sort of information. His site vanished for a while recently, but is now available again at its new home here.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 15, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> Yay! That's very cool. Thanks for the coverage .
> 
> I am definitely planning to do more of the guides. In case you hadn't already noticed, I have some, um... obsessive compulsive tendencies, and having an incomplete set of guides will bother me a lot .
> 
> Almost as much as having an incomplete D&D collection bother me




Yes, now I can gleefully update my wishlist (the month and year of release is especially handy since that's how I organize my own references).


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 15, 2010)

This one's a bit iffy, but should _Tales of Ravenloft_ also be featured under the _Ravenloft cross-over novels_ section? It has a Lord Soth short story titled "The Rigor of the Game."

Similarly, Lord Soth also appears in the _Ravenloft_ adventure _When Black Roses Bloom_.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> This one's a bit iffy, but should _Tales of Ravenloft_ also be featured under the _Ravenloft cross-over novels_ section? It has a Lord Soth short story titled "The Rigor of the Game."
> 
> Similarly, Lord Soth also appears in the _Ravenloft_ adventure _When Black Roses Bloom_.




I agonized over the Ravenloft cross-over material quite a bit when compiling this one, and eventually decided to include the fiction, but not the Sithicus-related game material. (And I admit that was a fairly arbitrary line to draw.) On that basis I've added _Tales of Ravenloft_ to the list -- thanks for the reminder, I'd forgotten about that Lord Soth short story.


----------



## AllisterH (Oct 15, 2010)

Is Dragonlance the one setting with more non game material than actual game material?

Hell, even if you factor out the novels, the non-game stuff equals at least any edition worth of games it seems like...

Weird..never really understood how popular DL was as a setting...doesn't work as a game but people love to have pieces of it...


----------



## prosfilaes (Oct 16, 2010)

AllisterH said:


> Weird..never really understood how popular DL was as a setting...doesn't work as a game but people love to have pieces of it...




Given the enormous timeline advances, to talk about DL as a setting can be complex, but the period right after the first series of adventures/the Dragonlance Chronicles trilogy seems perfect for gaming. You have a bunch of insular scared "good" communities beset by hordes of uncontrolled evil draconians and plenty of ruins lying around. What could work better?


----------



## Dragonhelm (Oct 18, 2010)

AllisterH said:


> Is Dragonlance the one setting with more non game material than actual game material?




Yes.  Dragonlance's greatest success has been in novels.  The novels have gone strong for 25 years.  Dragonlance has had ups and downs where gaming is concerned, and times when no gaming products were being produced.



> Weird..never really understood how popular DL was as a setting...doesn't work as a game but people love to have pieces of it...




Oh, I don't know.  I think Dragonlance works well as a game.  Check out the gaming books that Margaret Weis Productions put out.  They're really good.  Granted, I'm biased.  



prosfilaes said:


> Given the enormous timeline advances, to talk about DL as a setting can be complex, but the period right after the first series of adventures/the Dragonlance Chronicles trilogy seems perfect for gaming. You have a bunch of insular scared "good" communities beset by hordes of uncontrolled evil draconians and plenty of ruins lying around. What could work better?




Before _Dragons of Summer Flame_ came out, the default era for gaming was the post-Legends era (Chronicles and Legends being the "Holy Six").  It's a great time for gaming, when the future was largely unwritten.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 18, 2010)

AllisterH said:


> Weird..never really understood how popular DL was as a setting...doesn't work as a game but people love to have pieces of it...



The different times of DL are so different they are like mini-settings on their own, so it doesn't surprise me that some people only collect stuff from a certain period of DL time. The setting works because it has options for a lot of different styles of fantasy.


----------



## Cam Banks (Oct 19, 2010)

This is an excellent list. I would like to suggest an addition: the final print issue of DRAGON (#359) also included an article by me about who'd win between Raistlin and Elminster, which I suppose qualifies as DL. 

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 19, 2010)

Cam Banks said:


> This is an excellent list. I would like to suggest an addition: the final print issue of DRAGON (#359) also included an article by me about who'd win between Raistlin and Elminster, which I suppose qualifies as DL.



Done!


----------



## crazy_cat (Oct 19, 2010)

kenwolf said:


> just a recommendation here, it would be very helpful for people if you also listed the contents on each product. like the box sets, say what is in it so that when people go and buy it from e-bay or some other place they can make sure that they are getting the complete product.  that would be very helpful to a lot of people i think.



The TSR Archive already does this - it's not as thorough in identifying every product ever; but it does a pretty good job on core TSR products for most D&D/AD&D lines including Dragonlance.

I think the site is on temporary hosting at present whilst being updated so it may move in time. I've always found it to be a great resource.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 30, 2010)

Under the category of web articles, you may wish to include these...

Bonus Web Material from MWP's old Dragonlance website

And...

Web Enhancements for MWP's line of licensed Dragonlance D&D 3.5 products


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2010)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Under the category of web articles, you may wish to include these...



Great suggestion, they've been added.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Nov 4, 2010)

On the Legends of the Lance newsletters, there were issues 6-9 as well.  They were only offered as online articles.

They're not online anymore, but you can get to them by the Wayback Machine.  I'll look up the link and get that to you.  Might be next week.  PM me if I forget.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 5, 2010)

Dragonhelm said:


> On the Legends of the Lance newsletters, there were issues 6-9 as well.  They were only offered as online articles.
> 
> They're not online anymore, but you can get to them by the Wayback Machine.  I'll look up the link and get that to you.  Might be next week.  PM me if I forget.



Phew, those were rather hard to find... but now added .


----------



## Dragonhelm (Nov 5, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> Phew, those were rather hard to find... but now added .




I'm impressed!  I see your Google Fu is as strong as mine.  

Got these articles by John Grubber?  

In Darkest Days: Mage-Hunt in Ansalon

Priest of the Moons Mage Hunter Prestige Class

They were on WotC's site too.  I've got those archived on the Nexus.


Hey, going camping with the scouts this weekend, but I'll try to scour up some links if you need them next week.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 5, 2010)

Dragonhelm said:


> Got these articles by John Grubber?
> In Darkest Days: Mage-Hunt in Ansalon
> Priest of the Moons Mage Hunter Prestige Class



No worries, those two were fairly easy to find. (The prestige class article is still available on the WotC site.) Both added!


----------



## Phaoz (Feb 28, 2011)

TSR Worlds should be added to the DC comics section as part of the sstory tacks place on Krynn


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 28, 2011)

Phaoz said:


> TSR Worlds should be added to the DC comics section as part of the sstory tacks place on Krynn



Good catch -- I've added it to the Guide.


----------



## Echohawk (Apr 5, 2011)

This collector's guide also received a minor update, with the addition of a partial list of RPGA tournament adventures, and the essay from the 1993 Master Catalog.


----------

